# Play time



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

My kitchen now looks like a day care center, myliving room furniture has been reduced to a couch and entertainmentcenter, my spare room is now Nuggles other playroom, laundry roomexstention is now foster buns room,....:disgust:Boy I cantwait till March when we move to a bigger home. LOL





Nibbles gets the kitchen for her tent,chair,toys.....


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Nibbles chair, she was there when I tried to take the pic but she is so fast! I guess I missed


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Nibbles and favorite bunny buddy


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Inside her tent avoiding the camera


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Suprise!:shock:


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Nuggles and friends in living room


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

my living room....the chair is gone now. Had to make room for birds:?


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Nuggles in her 2nd play room. (was the spare room)


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow!shye


Your Babies arn't spoiled any are they :shock2rdo they just know whos boss :bow:bow:bow:bunny18.

Keep those Pics coming.We love ummm!:yes:



 Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Spoiled? My girls?:yes:Even the dog beds have been taken over:whatevahullhair::roflmao:


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

They do have thier own beds but they want the dogs bed and our bed also...:sleep::bed:


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Nuggles bed:bed:they have better furniture than we do!:?


----------



## tenacrewoods (Nov 20, 2006)

Their Little bedrooms are adorable, Kinda lookslike when my girls had bedroom suites set up for their Dolls.:rose: :bouquet:



Mike E. 

"Tell Me,I'll Forget" 
"Show Me,I'll Remember" 
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

:embarrassed:hehe.....I bought the beds from 2 little girls at a yard sale!:rofl:

onder:Next I will have to find a couple bunny sized jetted:bath:



Shye,Nuggles,Nibbles


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

Cute pictures! and what spoiled little buggers....ummmkinda like my guys lol



cheryl


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

:highfive:

what can I say? Im weak! :disgust:

:happyrabbit:I Luv to Luv them though!

Its nice to know im not the only one with this addiction!:dunno


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

:embarrassed:


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

*shye wrote: *


> whatcan I say? Im weak!:disgust:



Yeah..i know the feeling! lol

I love Nibbles..she's just a doll!! :inlove:









cheryl


----------



## Marit (Nov 20, 2006)

Lucky rabbits.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 20, 2006)

Spoiled buns! Mocha and Loki would have all that beautiful bedding shredded in two minutes flat.:?


----------



## tracyplayle (Nov 20, 2006)

Crikey!!! I hope Herbie, Scotch and Macy neverseen these piccies. They'll be wanting their own beds and toys and tenttoo! I thought my three were spoiled by not having to live in a cageand by having lots of toys, but it looks like your buns are in truebunny paradise!!!


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

Cheryl13,

That one is Nuggles, the blk one is Nibbles:sunshine:Nuggles looks alot like your bun!


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

My family and friends think I have a seriousmental illness:crazinessand should be put away!:shock2:My husband and Irespond with :dunno:

:laugh:


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

naturestee,:laugh:Nuggles has shredded2 blankets awhile back but she did it because she was mad about Nibblesbeing out to play and she wasnt:tantrum:. Now I let them both out atthe same time but we have to take large gates and divide the house inhalf! Nuggles wont play nice with Nibbles:devil


----------



## shye (Nov 20, 2006)

tracyplayle,

I think I enjoy the tent and toy as much as they do!:woohoo


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2006)

those spoiled little bunnies! there so cute though


----------



## shye (Nov 23, 2006)

:thanks:


----------

